# Game call turning?



## Muzzy17is (Sep 14, 2014)

Anybody ever made a jig for the lathe for turning game calls?


----------



## Muzzy17is (Sep 14, 2014)

I am fixing to purchase a mandrel for turning my calls. Any opinions on which one is best and why ?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Check out wood turners catalog they sell 4 different sizes.


----------

